# Salary Guide 2013



## telecompro (Apr 4, 2013)

Hi Guys,

I found this salary guide online from Roberthalf - let me know your thought on this and whether you think it does reflect the current UAE market or not?

Cheers//


----------



## TallyHo (Aug 21, 2011)

Salaries vary widely from sector to sector and the kinds of salaries listed in the guide may (and I mean _may_) be applicable for very certain types of companies but don't assume it reflects the actual market wages for your position. The kind of company you work for, the type of company ownership, the competition for your particular role, the ethnic composition of the employees and hiring managers vary greatly in Dubai and as such there are extremes in salaries offered for identical roles. 




telecompro said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> I found this salary guide online from Roberthalf - let me know your thought on this and whether you think it does reflect the current UAE market or not?
> 
> Cheers//


----------



## telecompro (Apr 4, 2013)

i see that the listed salaries are quite high compared to the roles!


----------



## indoMLA (Feb 6, 2011)

Seems pretty legit, but don't go and think that is what your are going to get since.... 
1. Most major companies (at least the large multinationals) have a in house teams that review market trends as it relates to salary. 
2. You have to remember that this is is Dubai. Race plays a huge role in what people are paid here. 
When I was hiring, I was told (off the record) that British folk get paid the most, then US and Canadians, Western Europe follow closely behind that, then Eastern Europeans, Indians, Pakistanis, and Philipinos are at the bottom of the list. 
3. The market in Dubai has a never ending pool of applicants so it wouldn't be hard to just get someone to work for less. 
4. The trend for the last year or more has been lower wages and costs going up. Companies are just not paying the salaries and bonuses they once did. 
5. Dubai won Expo 2020 so of course that changes everything.

Good Luck!


----------



## Safwanish (Jan 29, 2014)

I'd loved to see Tourism and Hospitality sector review.


----------



## arabianhorse (Nov 13, 2013)

Speaking purely from personal experience, seems pretty spot on.


----------



## telecompro (Apr 4, 2013)

the range is pretty big for the salaries..but i believe it covers a wide range of roles..


----------



## vantage (May 10, 2012)

telecompro said:


> the range is pretty big for the salaries..but i believe it covers a wide range of roles..


As usual 'HR' becomes a sector in itself, leaving the majority of sectors out. HR seems to breed HR.
You'll never find an HR recommending the downsizing of HR...!


----------



## pedro_pica (Jan 30, 2014)

Do you have any information regarding the Health Sector?


----------



## w_man (Apr 16, 2010)

indoMLA said:


> When I was hiring, I was told (off the record) that British folk get paid the most, then US and Canadians




How DARE they .... :boxing:


----------



## arabianhorse (Nov 13, 2013)

"_2. You have to remember that this is is Dubai. Race plays a huge role in what people are paid here. 
When I was hiring, I was told (off the record) that British folk get paid the most, then US and Canadians, Western Europe follow closely behind that, then Eastern Europeans, Indians, Pakistanis, and Philipinos are at the bottom of the "_

So what are YOU doing to change this. Do you just accept ths **** and follow instructions. Or do you have the balls to stand up and make a difference?


----------



## Byja (Mar 3, 2013)

arabianhorse said:


> "_2. You have to remember that this is is Dubai. Race plays a huge role in what people are paid here._
> 
> So what are YOU doing to change this. Do you just accept ths **** and follow instructions. Or do you have the balls to stand up and make a difference?


Yeah! Stand up and make a difference! Make a change! Start with yourself! Like this dude, he didn't want to be paid less..


----------



## arabianhorse (Nov 13, 2013)

Byja said:


> Yeah! Stand up and make a difference! Make a change! Start with yourself! Like this dude, he didn't want to be paid less..


What a great idea.

That solves the problem for my South Asian friends.

Any suggestions for my Filipino mates?:der:


----------



## Safwanish (Jan 29, 2014)

Brb, off to get a full-body plastic surgery.


----------

